# Marina Abramovic ad Alba con Holding The Milk



## brenin (11 Ottobre 2017)

Fino al 12 novembre il Coro della Chiesa della Maddalena di Alba ospita l’installazione Holding the Milk della perfomer. 

L’INSTALLAZIONE

 Marina Abramovic è arrivata ad Alba per inaugurare la propria installazione Holding The Milk – parte del progetto The Kitchen, Homage to Saint Therese – che occuperà il coro della Chiesa della Maddalena (via Vittorio Emanuele II 19,Alba )* ,  *fino al 12 novembre*.* Un video in cui appare immobile, nerovestita*, *in una cucina abbandonata – è quella dell’ex convento La Laboral a Gijòn –, in mano un pentolino di latte, alle spalle una finestra, di là da quella, forse, un terremoto.

Così la racconta l’artista, che il 29 settembre scorso  ha tenuto un discorso pubblico al Teatro Sociale di Alba: " La cucina di mia nonna è stata il fulcro del mio mondo*:* tutte le storie venivano raccontate in cucina, ogni consiglio sulla mia vita veniva dato in cucina, il futuro, contenuto nelle tazze di caffè nero, veniva letto e annunciato solo in cucina; quindi è stata davvero il centro del mio universo, e tutti i miei ricordi più belli nascono lì. L’ispirazione di questi lavori nasce dalla combinazione tra la rievocazione della cucina della mia infanzia, la storia di Santa Teresa d’Avila, e questa straordinaria cucina abbandonata piena di bambini, tutto insieme e nello stesso momento ".

LA CENA D’ARTISTA

Enrico Crippa ( 3 stelle Michelin, nominato nel marzo scorso a Parigi miglior chef del mondo per il 2017, chef del Ristorante  Piazza Duomo ad Alba ) ha osato l’inosabile: ha dedicato cinque piatti a cinque performance dell’artista. Una cipolla al vapore per *The onion*; dei fusilli al nero di seppia con foglia d’oro per *Golden mask*; una cialda nera di liquirizia farcita a forma di scorpione per *Portrait with scorpion*; una crema con riso soffiato per *Counting the rice*. Ma il momento più sensazionale e straniante è quando arriva un piatto di ossa di coniglio glassate con purè di olive nere e caprino, con sopra un carpaccio di fassona: è dedicato a *Balkan Baroque*, la più scioccante delle performance delll’Abramovic, quella in cui per rievocare i massacri della guerra dei Balcani si mise in scena mentre puliva una montagna di ossa insanguinate (progetto che le valse il Leone d’Oro alla Biennale di Venezia nel 1997). Un piatto sopraffino ispirato a una performance artistica che rievoca un massacro: meraviglia o paradosso della contemporaneità.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2017)

:maestra:  :rofl:  :sci:


----------



## brenin (11 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :maestra:  :rofl:  :sci:


C'è sempre la fiera del tartufo ad Alba....  fin verso la fine di novembre; scherzi a parte, le Langhe meritano una visita, soprattutto in autunno, per gustere le prelibatezze del territorio.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> C'è sempre la fiera del tartufo ad Alba....  fin verso la fine di novembre; scherzi a parte, le Langhe meritano una visita, soprattutto in autunno, per gustere le prelibatezze del territorio.


Basta evitare la nera signora. Già me la sono beccata in rosso :rotfl:
I tartufi meritano. Sto cercando di organizzare una spedizione di famiglia.


----------



## brenin (11 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Basta evitare la nera signora. Già me la sono beccata in rosso :rotfl:
> I tartufi meritano. Sto cercando di organizzare una spedizione di famiglia.


Scusa la curiosità.... Langhe o Monferrato ?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Scusa la curiosità.... Langhe o Monferrato ?


 Non ho ancora chiaro :rotfl:
Dipende da dove riesco. Io pensavo Alba (Langhe, vero?)


----------



## brenin (11 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho ancora chiaro :rotfl:
> Dipende da dove riesco. Io pensavo Alba (Langhe, vero?)


Si, Langhe. Però anche nel Monferrato ci sono buoni ristoranti...  dipende che tipo di gita vorresti fare ( esclusivamente culinaria od anche altro ).


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Ottobre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> C'è sempre la fiera del tartufo ad Alba....  fin verso la fine di novembre; scherzi a parte, le Langhe meritano una visita, soprattutto in autunno, per gustere le prelibatezze del territorio.


autunno ? tipo per il periodo 9 dicembre ?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Si, Langhe. Però anche nel Monferrato ci sono buoni ristoranti...  dipende che tipo di gita vorresti fare ( esclusivamente culinaria od anche altro ).


Devo coordinare altre quattro persone...non ho che un quinto di voce in capitolo. Io proponevo solo un bel pranzo.


----------



## brenin (11 Ottobre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> autunno ? tipo per il periodo 9 dicembre ?


E' troppo avanti dicembre, l'ideale sarebbe ottobre....


----------



## brenin (11 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Devo coordinare altre quattro persone...non ho che un quinto di voce in capitolo. Io proponevo solo un bel pranzo.


Ottima idea..... sono solo poco più di 100 km....  ma ne vale proprio la pena ( sia Langhe o Monferrato ).


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> E' troppo avanti dicembre, l'ideale sarebbe ottobre....


:umile:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Ottima idea..... sono solo poco più di 100 km....  ma ne vale proprio la pena ( sia Langhe o Monferrato ).


Volevo mettere una foto di agnolotti al tartufo, ma trovo solo immagini troppo pesanti.


----------



## MariLea (12 Ottobre 2017)

Mi incuriosisce sempre, mi accontenterò delle foto :sci:


----------



## brenin (12 Ottobre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Mi incuriosisce sempre, mi accontenterò delle foto :sci:


Ti riferisci a foto di pietanze al tartufo ?


----------



## mistral (12 Ottobre 2017)

Marina Abramovich da un lato mi attrae ,dall'altro mi inquieta.
Non so perché.Visto che sono a due passi,potrei fare un salto ma non so ancora.
Per il resto nelle Langhe in qualsiasi "piola" ci si fermi a mangiare è un tripudio delle papille gustative


----------



## brenin (12 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Marina Abramovich da un lato mi attrae ,dall'altro mi inquieta.
> Non so perché.Visto che sono a due passi,potrei fare un salto ma non so ancora.
> Per il resto nelle Langhe in qualsiasi "piola" ci si fermi a mangiare è un *tripudio delle papille gustative*


Si, un vero tripudio, che diventerebbe sublime se si potesse gustare gli ottimi rossi piemontesi senza pensare all'alcool test per il guidatore.... si può comunque rimediare con una bella passeggiata prima di intraprendere il viaggio di ritorno... 

L'Abramovich è un'artista che per molti versi si ama o si detesta.... 

qui : http://www.artribune.com/attualita/2012/03/labramovic-secondo-marina-lintervista-vera/

c'è un interessante ( secondo me ) intervista di qualche anno fa.


----------



## MariLea (12 Ottobre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Ti riferisci a foto di pietanze al tartufo ?


No, di Marina in cucina


----------



## brenin (12 Ottobre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> No, di Marina in cucina


Ooops.... scusa..... il tartufo mi ha distratto non poco....


----------



## MariLea (12 Ottobre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Ooops.... scusa..... il tartufo mi ha distratto non poco....


Può pure capitare che all'ultimo giorno arrivi Ulay col tartufo


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2017)

andrò ma non questa settimana: ci sono i rolli.
https://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=...ottobre-2017&usg=AOvVaw3pzUhYNF4B4B5s_ey7FoGg


----------



## brenin (12 Ottobre 2017)

Minerva ha detto:


> andrò ma non questa settimana: ci sono i rolli.
> https://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=...ottobre-2017&usg=AOvVaw3pzUhYNF4B4B5s_ey7FoGg


Grande opportunità vedere i tesori nascosti nelle antiche dimore genovesi.... 

qui : http://www.artribune.com/turismo/2017/09/fiera-internazionale-tartufo-bianco-dalba-natura-arte/

si possono trovare interessanti informazioni su mostre ad Alba e dintorni.


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2019)

[video=youtube_share;l8GVaUkvSwc]https://youtu.be/l8GVaUkvSwc[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;l8GVaUkvSwc]https://youtu.be/l8GVaUkvSwc[/video]


Ti ringrazio. L’avevo persa.
So che sai che avrei apprezzato.
Ho le lacrime agli occhi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

